# Babb March Meeting



## RdeVjun (21/3/11)

BABB Folk,
March 24th Mini Comp No. 2:- American Ale.
At time of entry, beer must be nominated into BABB's beer classes: 4.1 American Pale Ale, 4.2 American IPA, 4.3 American Brown Ale

Apologies on my behalf- I'll be in Canberra while this month's club meeting is on.  You'll probably find me commiserating this great loss by sinking a few tubes at the Wig & Pen... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/11)

Have a good trip to Canbeera. Did you leave out the Amber or has it been discontinued? I note it wasn't in the state or Nats last year, although it was in BABBs.

Edit: if you run into DrK tell him that BIAB is going to totally destroy the lager classes in the Nats this year and to be worried. Be very, very worried. B)


----------



## RdeVjun (21/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Have a good trip to Canbeera. Did you leave out the Amber or has it been discontinued? I note it wasn't in the state or Nats last year, although it was in BABBs.


Thanks BribieG, we'll be thinking of you all! :icon_drunk: 

That's straight from the website, so just cut & paste, maybe the committee or chief steward could elaborate? There's no American Malt Liquor class either for that crazy juice...


----------



## bconnery (21/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Have a good trip to Canbeera. Did you leave out the Amber or has it been discontinued? I note it wasn't in the state or Nats last year, although it was in BABBs.
> 
> Edit: if you run into DrK tell him that BIAB is going to totally destroy the lager classes in the Nats this year and to be worried. Be very, very worried. B)


Bribie,
The amber was taken out as it hasn't been in the state or Nats, ever as far as I'm aware, and we have tried to align our comp with QABC. 
I believe the question of why the comps don't have Amber has been raised to the AABC, but whether anything will change I don't know. 
As a style that a number of members do like to make we'd be looking to include it if we can. 
Of course we don't have to align but that has been the intention...


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/11)

For some reason Australia never seemed to "get" American Amber - they are always banging on about it on the American brewing radio channels :icon_cheers: 
Not upset, as long as I've got my Malt Liquor for the comps this year :icon_drunk:


----------



## argon (21/3/11)

bconnery said:


> Bribie,
> The amber was taken out as it hasn't been in the state or Nats, ever as far as I'm aware, and we have tried to align our comp with QABC.
> I believe the question of why the comps don't have Amber has been raised to the AABC, but whether anything will change I don't know.
> As a style that a number of members do like to make we'd be looking to include it if we can.
> Of course we don't have to align but that has been the intention...



Yeah i've always found it strange that they chose to ignore the style. I was going to brew one recently till i remembered that it would be no good for comps. Decided to just do a 100IBU IPA instead :blink: 

Will be entering my LFPA for comments and an IPA for points. Just have to filter and dry hop the keg tonight for a few days of resiny goodness to come out


----------



## Bribie G (21/3/11)

My APA (hopped a l'argon and later dry hopped) was bottled a week ago, crack one tonight and see how it went.


----------



## clarkey7 (21/3/11)

mmmm 3 days to brew, no chill, ferment, dry hop, keg and condition my Homegrown Hops IPA for this comp....

might be cutting it a bit fine :lol: 

Very old bottle of something to enter  

PB


----------



## Maheel (21/3/11)

I was hoping to make it to my 1st BABB meeting but SWMBO is flying out so babysitter might be an issue. (but hope to resolve the problem)

If i was to bring a beer for comments how does it work? I only bottle... but i have both a APA ready and LFPA mostly carbed <_< .

eg what size 330 or 750? how many? 
labeled with and what ? 
how do i avoid shaking the sediment?

hoping to be told if me beer is ok or shite or ?....

many thanks


----------



## clarkey7 (21/3/11)

Maheel said:


> I was hoping to make it to my 1st BABB meeting but SWMBO is flying out so babysitter might be an issue. (but hope to resolve the problem)
> 
> If i was to bring a beer for comments how does it work? I only bottle... but i have both a APA ready and LFPA mostly carbed <_< .
> 
> ...


Maheel,

You'll be most welcome if you can make it.
We aren't going anywhere in a hurry, so there's always next month.
Bring both beers for the comp if you want feedback...750ml bottles glass or PET.
There's printed paper on the night with a hole cut in it to slip over your entries (you nominate a style and stick your name on there).
If your a member, you also have to indicate at entry time - which of the beers is evaluation only.
Visitors can only enter evaluation beers.
Sediment...well try not to disturb on the journey....but the stewards will pour your beer appropriately.
I've learned not to enter 2 as everyone always picks the wrong one - the winning beer has been an eval beer more than once  and then was not counted.

PB


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/3/11)

RdeVjun said:


> BABB Folk,
> March 24th Mini Comp No. 2:- American Ale.



Still on track to be there. Where is it at? 7.30pm start?


----------



## bconnery (22/3/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Still on track to be there. Where is it at? 7.30pm start?


Lynndon Bowls Club, Galsworthy Street, Holland Park West, Qld.
It's a shortish walk from the Holland Park West Busway if coming by public transport

7:30 PMish start, depending on whether you mean the meeting or the drinking...


----------



## Bribie G (22/3/11)

It's at the Lynndon Bowls club, Galsworthy St, Holland park West. Without a guide it's quite tricky to get to.

Where are you staying?


----------



## argon (22/3/11)

Maheel said:


> If i was to bring a beer for comments how does it work? I only bottle... but i have both a APA ready and LFPA mostly carbed <_< .


Definitely bring along that LFPA mate. Keen to know how it turned out.


----------



## Maheel (22/3/11)

argon said:


> Definitely bring along that LFPA mate. Keen to know how it turned out.



im pretty keen for it to have a bit longer in the bottle  but it's getting there...

might put a tallie in the fridge for late tonight to test, the couple of stubbies have been OK.

trying to shaw up the sister for babysitting... lol


----------



## sim (22/3/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> mmmm 3 days to brew, no chill, ferment, dry hop, keg and condition my Homegrown Hops IPA for this comp....
> 
> might be cutting it a bit fine :lol:



heh, im in the same boat!


sim


----------



## spaced (23/3/11)

Hey guys,

Am I right to bring along a gluten free coriander and orange peel hefe for review?

Thanks


----------



## bconnery (23/3/11)

spaced said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Am I right to bring along a gluten free coriander and orange peel hefe for review?
> 
> Thanks


You can bring any beer for review at any meeting, no matter what mini-comp is on that night.


----------



## bconnery (23/3/11)

Also, members, the newsletter has gone out so if you are a member and didn't get it 1)check your spam folder and 2) email [email protected] so I can check if we have the right email for you or what your status is...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/3/11)

BribieG said:


> It's at the Lynndon Bowls club, Galsworthy St, Holland park West. Without a guide it's quite tricky to get to.
> 
> Where are you staying?




As always, the best made plans can always fail when blindsided by an unexpected family situation. The joys of having 5 children are outweighed when teenage angst and down right stupidity mean that I have to cancel a trip cos my daughter and her boyfriend are just plain stupid. <_< Why do we love them so ???

Non refundable plane tickets too! AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH !

Still trying to salvage my holiday trip to Cairns and hoping to make Bribie's show next week. I'll get back to you.




> 7:30 PMish start, depending on whether you mean the meeting or the drinking...


 That's the trouble with brew clubs .. wasting good drinking time with silly little meetings :drinks:


----------



## spaced (25/3/11)

Thanks for having me along last night. Was good getting feedback on my beer from people with more experience. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Bribie G (25/3/11)

Good meeting, spaced - what's your first name? Don't think I got around to chatting - what table did you end up at? Hope you make it to the April meeting, the format will be a bit different - no minicomp but a taste-and-compare session of some beers done on different water profiles by PocketBeers.

Should be a good one, and more scope for members to bring their pet beers along as well :beerbang:


----------



## Paul H (25/3/11)

Who got the money shot?

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## browndog (25/3/11)

Paul H said:


> Who got the money shot?
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



Angus Rich with a 47pt IPA. As Chief Steward it has left me with some thoughts to consider.


2nd place Xavier Sherrif APA 36.5 pts

3rd place Michael Gardiner APA 35 pts

congrats to all the placegetters and I hope the rest of the brewers go some useful feedback.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bradsbrew (25/3/11)

browndog said:


> Angus Rich with a 47pt IPA. As Chief Steward it has left me with some thoughts to consider.
> 
> 
> 2nd place Xavier Sherrif APA 36.5 pts
> ...



WOW! That is huge. Oneday I will be able to get to a meeting.


----------



## Sinfathisar (25/3/11)

BribieG said:


> Good meeting, spaced - what's your first name? Don't think I got around to chatting - what table did you end up at? Hope you make it to the April meeting, the format will be a bit different - no minicomp but a taste-and-compare session of some beers done on different water profiles by PocketBeers.
> 
> Should be a good one, and more scope for members to bring their pet beers along as well :beerbang:



Seriously hope to get to that one :chug: events conspired against me for March meeting


----------



## brando (25/3/11)

browndog said:


> Angus Rich with a 47pt IPA. As Chief Steward it has left me with some thoughts to consider.
> 
> 
> 2nd place Xavier Sherrif APA 36.5 pts
> ...



Hi Tony,

Perhaps the seating arrangements during the judging session should be arranged/influenced by yourself, to ensure an even distribution of experience levels.


----------



## browndog (25/3/11)

brando said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Perhaps the seating arrangements during the judging session should be arranged/influenced by yourself, to ensure an even distribution of experience levels.




Well the idea is to have guys with judging at state level at each table to guide the table through the judging process and on thursday night we more or less had that situation. The table that had the high scoring IPA had a very good judge at the table and they actually called me out to discuss the situation. I tried the beer and agreed it was very good, but not being in judging mode, was not prepared to offer more than that. What I did tell them was that if it was a very good beer then not to look to trying to pick holes in it and score it as they saw it. But thinking about it later, the way BABBs score beers giving gold medals to 45+ points, I would have asked them if the beer they were currently judging was better than a world class commercial example of the style and that may have given them a bit more perspective on the score they gave the beer.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## argon (25/3/11)

I was at that table and believe me, we were quite cognisant that we were scoring the beer very high... Higher than any of us had scored a beer before. It was an excellent example of style, that's for sure. In reference to the style guidlines it was just about impossible to mark it down for anything. I'mmor the belief that you should give full marks to begin with, then take marks off for anything outside the description... There was very little in the beer that was missing from the guidelines.

I remember even saying that there is no way we could purchase a beer at a bottle that would be as good and clean as this example. All of us agreed that this was the case.

47 was definitely appropriate.


----------



## browndog (25/3/11)

argon said:


> I was at that table and believe me, we were quite cognisant that we were scoring the beer very high... Higher than any of us had scored a beer before. It was an excellent example of style, that's for sure. In reference to the style guidlines it was just about impossible to mark it down for anything. I'mmor the belief that you should give full marks to begin with, then take marks off for anything outside the description... There was very little in the beer that was missing from the guidelines.
> 
> I remember even saying that there is no way we could purchase a beer at a bottle that would be as good and clean as this example. All of us agreed that this was the case.
> 
> 47 was definitely appropriate.



I'm looking forward to talking to the brewer about this beer, Angus, you better bring a bottle to the next meeting!


----------



## The Scientist (25/3/11)

I was also lucky enough to be at this table and taste this beer. A really well crafted IPA and it was almost like the BJCP description for American IPA was written about this beer. So fresh and all the character of this beer stood out on their own without becoming muddled or obscure. 

World class example for sure, as if I was in the US west coast drinking it at the brewery it came from. 

I was very impressed :beerbang:


----------



## clarkey7 (26/3/11)

The Scientist said:


> I was also lucky enough to be at this table and taste this beer. A really well crafted IPA and it was almost like the BJCP description for American IPA was written about this beer. So fresh and all the character of this beer stood out on their own without becoming muddled or obscure.
> 
> World class example for sure, as if I was in the US west coast drinking it at the brewery it came from.
> 
> I was very impressed :beerbang:


Now I wish I had wandered down to that table Liam .ya lucky whatsit :icon_cheers:


----------



## [email protected] (26/3/11)

browndog said:


> I'm looking forward to talking to the brewer about this beer, Angus, you better bring a bottle to the next meeting!



Browndog,

I will bring one to the next meeting. I'm not a big drinker and don't have mates who are into big hoppy beers so there should be some in the keg - just the hops would have dropped a bit. 

I just picked up the score sheet from Sim as I had to get him to place it into the comp for me. The score blew me away :icon_cheers: . I was away this week for work in Perth so had to miss the meeting and didn't get a chance to talk to anyone on Thursday. I have a great respect for Liam's (The Scientist) judging. I have only been to Babbs since August last year and have sat at his table as well as had him judge my Oz Pale in Jan and he seems to know his stuff. 

The recipe is the *http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/can-you-brew-database-178064/*Green Flash West Coast IPA (finally worked out how to do the link thing) which was cloned on the Can You Brew It show. I travel a bit for work and get to the US about every 3 months. When I'm there I try as many IPAs I can without suffering too much the next day! This is easy to do at any good bar in the US with 40+ taps and pints at $4-$6 dollars.

Green Flash is one of my favs so when it appeared on the Can You Brew It show I was stoked so I could brew it here in Oz. This was the first time I brewed it and second ever AIPA and thought it was very close to the original. 

Just might have one tonight. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## The Scientist (26/3/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Now I wish I had wandered down to that table Liam .ya lucky whatsit :icon_cheers:



I did offer the seat to you but thanks for encouraging me to judge on that table :beer:


----------



## The Scientist (26/3/11)

abc said:


> Browndog,
> 
> I will bring one to the next meeting. I'm not a big drinker and don't have mates who are into big hoppy beers so there should be some in the keg - just the hops would have dropped a bit.
> 
> ...



Ah...good to hear the background story to this beer. I think the BN do some great stuff and the clone brew shows are some of my fav's. You should write them an email to let Jamil and crew know that you had great success with this recipe.

I think with you being well traveled to the US has given you a great insight in to this style of beer and in turn you know how your beers fair up against comercial examples. Well done and I am glad you got some positive feedback from a BABBs mini comp.

You may have let the cat out of the bag now with this recipe, so what are you going to brew for the BABBs Championship/QABC? h34r: 

Cheers,

TS


----------



## browndog (26/3/11)

abc said:


> Browndog,
> 
> I will bring one to the next meeting. I'm not a big drinker and don't have mates who are into big hoppy beers so there should be some in the keg - just the hops would have dropped a bit.
> 
> ...



Excellent, great background story there and it certainly sounds like you nailed it. Looking forward to April


----------

